# ***OFFICIAL*** Jake Shields vs. Jason Miller Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Jake Shields facing Jason "Mayhem" Miller in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mayhem poses a crazy threat to Shields's streak, very close match up here, I haven't been worried about Jake losing one like this since he faced Yushin Okami....

Miller is extremly underrated IMO. Jake should still be able to take this still if he's able to remain in top control.

Miller loves the GNP game, however this is where Jake shines, he'll be able to create a scramble and once Miller makes a mistake, Sheilds wins by submission.

Jake Shields via Guillatine or armbar. Fight never makes it to the third.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say Miller is extremely underrated, but he is better than what he's given credit for. I also don't think Shields is as great as what many people think. 

That being said, I agree with JP's assessment entirely. Cose match, followed by a scramble and Shields' submission victory.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow. Mayhem was hilarious at the weigh-ins. 

Looked quite a bit less strong than I figured he would coming into this fight. Hope he does well.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be that worried if I were a Shields fan. I think Shields is pretty over rated and I think Miller is a little under rated but what does Miller do that Shields doesn't do better? Shields is bigger, stronger and better on the ground which is Miller's strong point. When the other guy does what you do better how the hell do you win? Miller probably has an edge standing but not enough to KO Shields and I don't see him stopping the takedowns. Miller is good enough on the ground that I don't think Shields will finish him but I don't see Shields ever being in trouble in this fight. 50-45 dominant decision for Shields. (It is 5 rounds isn't it? If not then 30-37 Shields.)


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

What the hell is Mayhem doing? LOL!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jake Sheilds is ready lay on some dudes!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

allmost a twister sub raise01:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Saved by the ******* bell ..
2-1 miller imo


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

saved by the bell...miller needed 10 more seconds to finish


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

wow

miller almost had the choke DAMN!!!!


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Me likey this fight


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Guymay said:


> Saved by the ******* bell ..
> 2-1 miller imo


What? Explain.

Miller *arguably* won the first round, but the second and third round were easily Shields. Infact, this fourth round is Shields, too.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Miller is so freaking impressive, wow!!! GREAT!!

Want to see him fight Diaz after he beats Shields


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

oh oh did I speak too soon?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Jake Shields is the best Blanket in Strikeforce


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Round 1: 10 - 9 Miller
Round 2: 10 - 9 Shields
Round 3: 10 - 8 Miller
Round 4: 10 - 9 Shields

IMO


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Samborules said:


> oh oh did I speak too soon?


Miller was losing before you spoke, anyway.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Just want to say, I can appreciate a tactical ground battle as much as the next mma fan but Jake Shields is just plain boring.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shields is just controlling the fight over and over, Miller is staying composed but he needs to lay it all out now


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Miller was losing before you spoke, anyway.


Um...no...he almos got submitted thats a 10-8 round, SAVED BY THE BELL!!

Should be a 10-7 round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The fight should be getting stood up more when they are against the cage and shields is doing nothing but holding onto mayhems legs. Jake has basically done no damage and never been close to geting a submission the entire fight.


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

Hate to say it, but i agree that Jake Shields has done shitty offense so far.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Um...no...he almos got submitted thats a 10-8 round, SAVED BY THE BELL!!
> 
> Should be a 10-7 round.


So? Did you see the rest of the round where Shields was controlling Miller? By the way, it's a 10-point system, and you don't receive ~9, unless points are deducted by the referee.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Shields takes the 5th

10 - 9

Should retain...good fight, although somewhat zzzzzz


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> So? Did you see the rest of the round where Shields was controlling Miller? By the way, it's a 10-point system, and you don't receive ~9, unless points are deducted by the referee.


That I did not know but the fact that the bell saved him means Miller takes the round IMO and while Shields controlled a lot of the fight Miller was never in any harm IMO...with all due respect.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah I say shields took it.

Wanted miller to win though


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Shields takes the 5th
> 
> 10 - 9
> 
> Should retain...good fight, although somewhat zzzzzz


Miller _arguably_ won the first round, and that's about it.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Jake Shields looked alot like the old Rashad in that fight, what a boring fighter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This fight really just proves that pretty much every top 10 ww and mw in the ufc would destroy shields.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn everyone here was rooting for Miller. I'm not a big fan of Jake Shields.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Shields takes the 5th
> 
> 10 - 9
> 
> Should retain...good fight, although somewhat zzzzzz


I wouldn't really call that a good fight, Mayhem fought to finish, Sheilds fought to not lose. Shields showed that he's extremely one dimensional and is happy just laying on someone for the W.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

So there are no 10-8 rounds in MMA?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Samborules said:


> That I did not know but the fact that the bell saved him means Miller takes the round IMO and while Shields controlled a lot of the fight Miller was never in any harm IMO...with all due respect.


It was a failed submission. It doesn't matter what _coulda/shoulda/woulda happened_, it didn't happen.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

congrats to shields for his "clay guida" victory tonight.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Killerkrack said:


> I wouldn't really call that a good fight, Mayhem fought to finish, Sheilds fought to not lose. Shields showed that he's extremely one dimensional and is happy just laying on someone for the W.


He did try submissions but I think he lost fans while Miller won them in this match and it was close!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

osmium said:


> This fight really just proves that pretty much every top 10 ww and mw in the ufc would destroy shields.



ehhh... I would give shields a bit more credit.

he obviously came in with a gameplan and I think he stuck with it because he was doing the same thing every round

edit: doesn't mean i was impressed either btw


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

My farts are more explosive than Shields. Miller is the protagonist in this fight.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> It was a failed submission. It doesn't matter what _coulda/shoulda/woulda happened_, it didn't happen.


Thats like a boxer being saved by the bell, it only failed because the bell saved him. Not "Failed"..."late"

LOL

Matters little fight is over, for the record I was a Shields guy before the fight and now am a Miller guy for what thats worth.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Samborules said:


> So there are no 10-8 rounds in MMA?


Of course there are, the winner of the round gets 10 points his opponent gets 9 or less, I think the worst Ive ever seen though was Quarry Starnes was 30-24 or 3 10-8 rounds.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Samborules said:


> He did try submissions but I think he lost fans while Miller won them in this match and it was close!


True, I guess I'm just upset that fighters can wet blanket other fighters and still get a win. However, it's easy to say that it's the other fighters job to not get wet blanketed.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, only one guy i'm interested in seeing fight again after that watching that and it's not the victor.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Of course there are, the winner of the round gets 10 points his opponent gets 9 or less, I think the worst Ive ever seen though was Quarry Starnes was 30-24 or 3 10-8 rounds.


Oh, thank you, then I was correct and I think Round 3 was a 10-8 for Miller, but Shields took 4 + 5 and won. He won by 1 pt, right? 

Thanks, Toxic.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> Well, only one guy i'm interested in seeing fight again after that watching that and it's not the victor.


I give Shields credit for winning rounds 4 and 5 but I also agree with you 100%. Miller sold me, good for him. He lost but really "won".


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> This fight really just proves that pretty much every top 10 ww and mw in the ufc would destroy shields.


Im not sure every top ten WW but easily I would say Fitch and Alves would take him, GSP would destroy him. I would likely give the edge to Kos and Hughes but honestly, I think fights with Kampmann, Condit, Daley or Swick could got either way since he could metal blanket them.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Im not sure every top ten WW but easily I would say Fitch and Alves would take him, GSP would destroy him. I would likely give the edge to Kos and Hughes but honestly, I think fights with Kampmann, Condit, Daley or Swick could got either way since he could metal blanket them.


Agreed, except Alves...not sold on him


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> ehhh... I would give shields a bit more credit.
> 
> he obviously came in with a gameplan and I think he stuck with it because he was doing the same thing every round
> 
> edit: doesn't mean i was impressed either btw


His striking standing and gnp is awful and he is small look at the top guys at WW and MW in the ufc they are all bigger and stronger and better wrestlers than mayhem and shields. I like both guys but they are not top level fighters they are middling guys.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jake Sheilds is like traveling back to 2000-2001, he's really strong at what he does but it's pretty underwhelming without an aggressive grappling game or real gnp


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im not sure every top ten WW but easily I would say Fitch and Alves would take him, GSP would destroy him. I would likely give the edge to Kos and Hughes but honestly, I think fights with Kampmann, Condit, Daley or Swick could got either way since he could metal blanket them.


This was for the MW title, could you imagine how badly Anderson, Franklin, or Marquardt would beat Shields?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would pay money to see him have to fight Marquardt, I think Marquardt is overated but he is huge hits hard and has GSP to train with to prepare for the fight. Lets see who is the best training partner to prepare you for Shields? How about the guy with a similiar style who is 10X better at EVERYTHING.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im not sure every top ten WW but easily I would say Fitch and Alves would take him, GSP would destroy him. I would likely give the edge to Kos and Hughes but honestly, I think fights with Kampmann, Condit, Daley or Swick could got either way since he could metal blanket them.


Out of who you listed I'd maybe take him against Swick. Rumble would bulldoze him as well. 

***** Hughes and GSP had difficulty taking and holding down Alvez and the only reason GSP had as much success with takedowns as he did is because he is a threat standing. Alvez would destroy Shields it wouldn't even make it out of the first.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I just really hate to see a wrestler ruin a perfectly good fight, and someone as talented and Mayhem being sat against the fence. Needless to say this fight pissed me off. Thank god for Fedor.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The slams and sub from Miller were easily the best part of this fight. Jake Shields is so freaking boring it isn't even funny. Tons of credit to Miller for staying calm in all the bad spots he kept getting in as he was trying to push the action and get back standing. Hopefully he can work his TDD some more and win a rematch.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

This fight was a clinic in position transitions. 

I never want to hear "Shields can beat GSP" again. He can't.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Im not sure every top ten WW but easily I would say Fitch and Alves would take him, GSP would destroy him. I would likely give the edge to Kos and Hughes but honestly, I think fights with Kampmann, Condit, Daley or Swick could got either way since he could metal blanket them.


He'd roll on Kos. He's already made Paul Daley tap out. And defeated Carlos Condit (45 minutes after defeating Yushin Okami). If he got Alves down, he'd sub him fast as Alves has absolutley zero ground game.

All in all, alot of guys seem to be mad at Shields because he seemed boaring in this fight. But they forget so quick, how many fights has he finished in the first and second round in a row?


----------



## AmericanHXC (Jun 1, 2009)

my whole family watched this fight and we all agreed that miller got robbed of the title and the win.

i think they should deffinitly not give points to someone whos just gonna lay ontop of someone and not even do any damage... thats ******* bullshit

mayhem is personaly one of my favorite fighters and im not trying to ride his dick. but i personaly thought it was funny when shields was laying on top of him and miller just sat there with the "im not impressed" look on his face and gave that "so what next?" gesture with his hand at the ref and audience lol


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not a huge Shields fan (I think he is over rated) and when people talk about lay n pray I think that fight was a good example of it BUT....if you can control a guy as thoroughly as Shields did for the whole fight then you deserve to win it. Should Shields have been able to inflict more damage considering how many times he was in a dominant position (mount or taking Miller's back)? Yes but he clearly won the fight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

In my mind to get on top, but not be able to inflict damage from there, is not much proof of winning. It was sort of dull to watch.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> This fight was a clinic in position transitions.
> 
> I never want to hear "Shields can beat GSP" again. He can't.


 Thank. You.

I could give a 2 page dissertation on why Sheilds shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath as GSP, but this fight says it all. Miler is a decent fighter, but nowhere near top level, and Sheilds had to eke out a 5 round decision. He would get blown away by any top 10 WW. Sheilds could no more beat GSP than I could.

Let us never speak of this again.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

AmericanHXC said:


> my whole family watched this fight and we all agreed that miller got robbed of the title and the win.
> 
> i think they should deffinitly not give points to someone whos just gonna lay ontop of someone and not even do any damage... thats ******* bullshit
> 
> mayhem is personaly one of my favorite fighters and im not trying to ride his dick. but i personaly thought it was funny when shields was laying on top of him and miller just sat there with the "im not impressed" look on his face and gave that "so what next?" gesture with his hand at the ref and audience lol


Not close, Shields controlled Miller damn near the entire fight. When was the last time we saw Mayhem twisted and or controlled on the ground from so many angles?

Shields was only in danger one time the entire fight, he mounted Mayhem countless times, almost had a RNC, had side control and top position on numerous occasions and basically controlled his pace.

Shields earned that victory. Good call by the judges IMO.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> This fight was a clinic in position transitions.
> 
> I never want to hear "Shields can beat GSP" again. He can't.


Shields CAN beat GSP...in a video game...maybe.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

name goes here said:


> In my mind to get on top, but not be able to inflict damage from there, is not much proof of winning. It was sort of dull to watch.


RIGHT ON NAME! Couldn't agree more. If shields had any kind of GNP game, he had Miller in a position to lay a beating all fight. He just fires blanks when it comes to actually hitting the other guy. I don't think Shields would beat anyone in the UFC top 10. And he won't have to-Dana wouldn't touch this one dimensional wet blanket with a 10 foot pole after that fight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

And I should add that Miller's entrance made MMA look like WWE in front of a national audience on network television. Cheerleaders? What a moron. Thanks Mayhack.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

J.P. said:


> *Shields was only in danger one time the entire fight*, he mounted Mayhem countless times, almost had a RNC, had side control and top position on numerous occasions and basically controlled his pace.


And every single time it was on the feet, the guy is horribly overrated. He's insanely good on the ground, but he hasn't subbed anyone who is also known for having a ground game

If that is as good as he could do against Mayhem (while also almost being finished), then I have zero interest in watching the guys fights. Yeah, he won the decision, in one of the most boring performances I've EVER seen.


----------



## oakmantex (Oct 13, 2009)

Guymay said:


> Saved by the ******* bell ..
> 2-1 miller imo


Shields was starting to defend the choke, saw 10 seconds on the clock, smiled at Big John, put his hand up moved it in a circle, I'm cool motion and relaxed. 
As a long time submission grappler,sitting 2 rows from the action, I can tell you the chock needed ajustment,it was cutting air flow, but just a little over half. Miller either didn't know he needed to move toward the head,or was worried about losing the hold.


----------



## oakmantex (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> What? Explain.
> 
> Miller *arguably* won the first round, but the second and third round were easily Shields. Infact, this fourth round is Shields, too.


49 to 46, means 4 rounds to 1. Shields dominated the fight, 8 of last 9 wins by finish. NO ONE has finished Miller NOT GSP, NOT Jacare, that's why the experts said it would be Shields by UD.
Jake's corner told him between rounds 4 and 5 to forget trying to be the first to finish Miller and use his positions to strike, but Shields wanted the chock bad. With 8 in a row I guess I can see why he wanted to keep it going.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

oakmantex said:


> Shields was starting to defend the choke, saw 10 seconds on the clock, smiled at Big John, put his hand up moved it in a circle, I'm cool motion and relaxed.
> As a long time submission grappler,sitting 2 rows from the action, I can tell you the chock needed ajustment,it was cutting air flow, but just a little over half. Miller either didn't know he needed to move toward the head,or was worried about losing the hold.


Your right,you could clearly see that he didnt have it sunk completely under the chin, otherwise NOBODY could hang on 10 seconds! Not even a Krav Maga blackbelt! lol. No seriously though, Shields needs to practice his standup more if he wants to be considered a real middleweight champion. single leg TD and controlling your opponent might be all good at the Ahbu Dahbi but in MMA you need to use GnP and standup to really succeed. Jake, knowing how good Mayhem is at jits, should have tried to GnP out a victory instead of going for the sub. I mean if Jacare couldnt do it can Jake? He lost more fans in that fight then he gained.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> And every single time it was on the feet,


Are you saying that Mayhem had him rocked on the feet? 



SuicideJohnson said:


> the guy is horribly overrated


Right, because being undefeated for 5 years and beating chumps like Robbie Lawler, Mayhem Miller, Paul Daley, Carlos Condit and Yushin Okami all while competing in two different weight classes is an easy task for any fighter...


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Right, because being undefeated for 5 years and beating chumps like Robbie Lawler, Mayhem Miller, Paul Daley, Carlos Condit and Yushin Okami all while competing in two different weight classes is an easy task for any fighter...



i couldn't agree with you more. shields is a great fighter. winning his last 13 fights is against opponents like the ones abover isn't easy. everyone says that it was a dull fight. SORRY everyone that they didn't just stand and bang. the ground game is so much better, it requires more skill than standing up. and there were no submissions because both are just about equal on the ground. shields has the edge because he's a better wrestler than miller.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Killerkrack said:


> Just want to say, I can appreciate a tactical ground battle as much as the next mma fan but Jake Shields is just plain boring.



The first rounds were a great display of grappling, the latter ones were just more of the same and boring LNP.


----------

